# 93 jeep wrangler yj 4x4 conversion



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

You are in EV heaven as luck would have it. Go to the Garage tab {upper right corner of your screen} and look up m38mike and the Electro-Willys. This is the living (?) embodiment of what you just described and has even been on a serious road trip to prove its worth.

Welcome aboard, let nobody tell you it can't be done. It's just a matter of time, effort and money.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

For the forklift motor I would call A. R. Williams and other Forklift sales and service centers here and see what they do with the old machines, they may even have something that's been scrapped in the yard.

Depending on where you are located a place like Calgary Metal sometimes gets big electric motors in as scrap. That would be complete luck of the draw though.


----------



## bigcjat (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanked mark. Mike's jeep is quite the machine!

And great idea on calling a r williams rwaudio, I am going to do that.

I am in medicine hat, but moving to Edmonton, and will be back and forth very often, so that gives me a nice wide space to search. I was also thinking luck might come at a pick and pull, maybe they get the odd fork? Worth checking as I do need some jeep parts anyway.

I stopped by a couple heavy machinery scrap yards here, but no luck here in this "city".

Back to reading chronicles of the electric willy.


----------



## bigcjat (Aug 20, 2013)

Here is the ugly donor. She has lots of work to be done.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

That should make a cool EV, not the most energy efficient, but still cool!
We had an alternative fuels meet at Nait this year, put on by the Solar Society of AB. There were a number of conversions, tesla roadsters and model S's along with some other cool stuff. If you are up in Edmonton next year when it takes place I would recommend attending even if your conversion isn't finished by then. There are a few people on this forum from Edmonton, and few of us in Calgary if you need help with certain parts of the build.


----------



## bigcjat (Aug 20, 2013)

rwaudio said:


> That should make a cool EV, not the most energy efficient, but still cool!
> We had an alternative fuels meet at Nait this year, put on by the Solar Society of AB. There were a number of conversions, tesla roadsters and model S's along with some other cool stuff. If you are up in Edmonton next year when it takes place I would recommend attending even if your conversion isn't finished by then. There are a few people on this forum from Edmonton, and few of us in Calgary if you need help with certain parts of the build.


Efficiency will be great, it's so heavy and boxy, wind resistance will run in fear. I need a chuck norris fist for a hood ornament. This is meant to be an off road toy. I don't see why all our quads and off road vehicles needing to be such big fuel burning monsters. I could see a couple quads for my son and I to be a near future project. Boats too, why do we have so many pleasure crafts dumping oil and fuel and smog on our waters. This just seems like we should have progressed this far by now! 

My goal is to have this done over winter, so thanks for the nait tip, that would be great to show up with a ev jeep towing a couple ev quads.

Oh, I need all the help I can get too, so thanks


----------

